# stopping acrylic warping



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I've been kicking around the idea or buying some acrylic sheets and fabricating my very own viv(s) but I have read a number of posts that concern me in regards to the warping of acrylic. I was planning on using acrylic because I think it would be cheaper than glass and definitely easier to drill and easier to manipulate. My plan was to use 1/4 or maybe even 1/2 inch acrylic for the sides and 1/4 inch for the top. Anybody who has acrylic vivs or has experience working with acrylic know how much of a problem I am going to have with the acrylic warping? Aside from adding unsightly support pieces all around the tank, is there any way to eliminate the warping or at least keep it to an acceptable minimum?? Is it really that big of a deal or should I not even worry about it?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

If you can find a glass shop that will cut it all to size for you its not that bad, but it still cheaper to just use a standard tank. Rememebr as well there are custom sized tanks you can order from places that may better fit what your looking for. 

If youd like to get a custom acrylic made talk to Paul:
http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm
I believe he uses a none standard acrylic to reduce warping..


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> If you can find a glass shop that will cut it all to size for you its not that bad, but it still cheaper to just use a standard tank. Rememebr as well there are custom sized tanks you can order from places that may better fit what your looking for.
> 
> If youd like to get a custom acrylic made talk to Paul:
> http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm
> I believe he uses a none standard acrylic to reduce warping..


Yeah, I've checked out his site and his prices and to be honest, I could build one for 1/2 to 1/3 of his price and also, I kinda want the pride of having built it myself. As far as buying a standard tank, I have never seen what setup I am after without having to make it a custom job which will cost big bucks. I want to make a tank that will share a single back, top, and bottom, and will have two dividers inside that will give three equal tanks of 18L x 16D x 30H (overall dimensions 54 x 16 x 30). The back would be 54 x 30, the top and bottom would be 54 x 16, and each side and each divider would be 30 x 16. Glass might be easier to do, but with that kind of size the tank would be VERY heavy and probably unmanageable. I really don't need a glass or plastic shop to cut the stuff for me as I have all the tools to do it right myself (done it before) and some of the pieces will actually have rolled corners rather than cut. This non standard acrylic you speak of sounds like a thing to look into and if nobody else has an idea, maybe Paul will be the person who I have to talk to for more info on that. Thanks Kyle!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*Acrylics*

stay away from extruded products they warp and move like james brown. 

You wanna look for "Cell cast" acrylic. I think you mentioned 1/2 " well sell your first born to get it lol its over $386 a sheet !!!!! cell cast is more in 1/2" then extruded ( havent used any in som time now) But yes the thicker the acrylic the less it moves and warps . But you pay more then glass when it gets to that size yu wanted.

if you need mre help ill be happy to help out but i dnt get alot of forum time so emailing may be best i stay rather busy in the shop .

Alan


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Alan, that's good info. I had debated 1/2 inch just because I figured it would work better for the application, but since the tanks will only hold a minimal amount of water I can't think of a good reason that I can't use 1/4 inch. I had looked at 1/2 inch and noticed that it was rather pricey, but 1/4 inch is no where near as bad. I'll be in touch and thanks for the offer of help... I'm sure I'll need it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*hey there*

yeah the thicker it gets it doubles each time just about lol 3/8 is almost twice 1/4" and so n and up. 

I dropped my jaw the firs time i bought 4 sheets of 1/2 cell cast to do a buddies project for him on some LARGE gator ponds we used them to make a clear front so the ponds could be cross sectioned he bult it in his basement so the setup was like hexagon sitting in th corner with the front viewable.

bad thing was a few months after getting the pond and all built putting his gator in .. he got transferred to california and had to sell the house here lol poor fella had the hardest time explaining to ppl he kept a gator in his basement lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

what about lexan, we use a lot of 1/2 and 3/8" lexan at work for machine guarding. Would lexan be good for makin an enclosure or lid??


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*lexan is just a trade name for polycarbanate*

they make extruded and cast also i nthat the cast products will always cost more in these products due to the process making it . 

The biggest thing to keep in mind is that TEMPS along with humidity ( this being the minimal issue) is what causes warping. You have to remeber that chondro & trr boas folks more often the not use all acrylic for the snakes and they have a HIGH humidty also and they dont warp due to the material used and that the rooms are normally temp controlled so there is very little or no temp fluctuations so the acrylic doesnt move / warp as much .

I started off using extruded acylic for doors on cages etc and quickly learned of the properties and warping with heat . I still have several old door style cages that warps in the winter time due to the heat in the cage is hotter then the room temps . 

Also proper airflow & ventilation reduces warpage by ALOT


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info... it's a lot to take into account, but even still I think that I can and want to make an acrylic viv. I know it won't be the easiest thing inthe world, but enough people have made them and have them that there is a way and it may just take trial and error on my part to get it right... afterall, all we have is time right??


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

sbreland,

The prices are higher due to the type of acrylic he uses. You may want to send him a e-mail inquire about it. I will say the standard stuff will not work and is a total waste of money. It will warp, believe us that if it was that easy and cheap everyone on here would be doing it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have buit a few small 5-7 gallon tanks out of cheap (free to me!) acrylic, (3/16"), and while you can see some warping in reflections on the panel, the joints are all still waterproof, and the top, which I made of glass, fits securely enough to contain fruit flies.

While the tanks I built have held up for over a year with no functional problems, if I had to pay for the material, I would spend the extra money for the premium, cast stuff.

I think the key to successfull acrylic fabrication is proper bracing, and using a good, solvent type adhesive.


----------

